# OpenOffice 2.0 на русском языке.

## kon

Всё, что надо - это добавить строчку 

```
linguas_ru? ( ${LANGPACKPATH}_ru.tar.gz )
```

в /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-2.0.0_rc3.ebuild, в пачку таких же строк опеделения языка.

И выставить переменную LINGUAS=ru перед установкой

А, ну еще в строке 

strip-linguas en af be_BY bg bn br ca cs cy da de el en_GB es et fi fr ga gu_IN hr .... и тд надо добавить ru

А для полной красоты включаем подмену шрифтов с Bitstream Vera Sans на Arial, например.

----------

## gh0stwizard

Тогда таким же образом можно устанавливать Mozilla(Firefox) или я ошибаюсь?

----------

## kon

Проверь.

Я всегда на Огнелиса расширение ставил.

----------

## gh0stwizard

На мозилку надо переделывать ебилд, ибо там ничего не предусмотрено, а вот на огнелиус можно исправить и достаточно корректно. Простой вариант: просто меняем в строке SRC_URI "en-US" на "ru_RU". Сложный вариант добавить проверку на язык, как сделано в openoffice. Пока ни тот ни другой вариант не тестил, т.к  пока времени нет.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *gh0stwizard wrote:*   

> Тогда таким же образом можно устанавливать Mozilla(Firefox) или я ошибаюсь?

 

Поиском тема уже поднималась несколько раз.

Решение там было: установка расширения.

Так же и для буревестника.

----------

## kaktyc

Баг пофиксили https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110251

Теперь установку можно делать просто 

```
LINGUAS="ru" emerge openoffice-bin
```

2kon: спасибо за решение проблемы.

----------

## kon

Спасибо за засылку баг репорта.

Я со своим корявым английским постеснялся.   :Sad: 

----------

